
Snakes make good food. Banning farms won’t help the fight against coronavirus - YeGoblynQueenne
https://theconversation.com/snakes-make-good-food-banning-farms-wont-help-the-fight-against-coronavirus-133075
======
celticninja
given that there is transmission from birds to mammals, likely due to waste
poultry in the mammalian food chain it is not unreasonable to expect that
snake to mammal transmission may occur with enough snake meat in the food
chain.

